# Welche Lüfter für Corsair H110i GTX?



## luvicer (12. Juli 2016)

*Welche Lüfter für Corsair H110i GTX?*

Hab mir eben die Krücke bestellt. Gute Luftkühler nehmen zu viel Platz ein und für eine Custom WaKü habe ich keine Zeit. Also bitte keine Predigten. Jetzt sollen die Lüfter an dem Teil übel sein. Wenn ja, welche sollte ich nehmen? Die vom Noctua ND H15 sind top aber hässlich. Was nun? Wie lange dauert es noch bis zum Release der Silent Wings 3?


----------



## Lios Nudin (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Welche Lüfter für Corsair H110i GTX?*

Lüfter

Kühler

Adapter für die Pumpe


----------



## luvicer (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Welche Lüfter für Corsair H110i GTX?*

Aha, was ist denn an der AiO besser?


----------



## Lios Nudin (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Welche Lüfter für Corsair H110i GTX?*

Bessere Kühlleistung, geringerer Preis, erweiterbare AiO, auch Lüfter für die Tonne --> unterm Strich eindeutig besseres Paket.

Weitere Alternative und noch eine Liga über der Alphacool Eisbaer: Be Quiet Silent Loop. Noch bessere/leisere Pumpe, leise Lüfter bereits im Lieferumfang, erweiterbare AiO --> Rundum-sorglos-All-in-One Wasserkühlung.

Aussagen von Alphacool und Aquatuning zur in der Be Quiet Silent Loop verbauten Pumpe:



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> ... Die GPX-Pro hat die selbe Pumpen kontruktion verbaut wie die kommende Be Quiet! AIO
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Leiser als die Eisbaer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> ... Genaue technische Daten verrate ich  aktuell noch nicht. Sie ist aber nicht schwächer als die Pumpe in der  Eisbaer. Die geringere Lautstärke wird hier nicht durch eine geringere  Drehzahl erreicht, sondern durch das saugende Prinzip und wie das Wasser  zur Pumpe gelangt und wo es dann weiter hin strömt. ...


----------

